# First Engine Swap of the Season



## Jackmels

Did a Swap on a 10000 series Today. Came out Good. Also a few pics of this Years Stable. I've Sold 5 Machines in the last 2 weeks, Not Bad For August!


----------



## Shryp

I think it is safe to say we now know who to blame for global warming and the lack of snow the last couple years.

Quite the collection you have going there.


----------



## Jackmels

I'm Now Going Through Maintenance of the Stable, as the Season Will be Here Before We Know it. Got This 1971 All Ready To Go this Morning. Thanks For the Thumbs Up on the Collection Shryp!


----------



## Brucebotti

It's not surprising that you sold five in August after the winter we had lasy year.....!


----------



## Jackmels

*Engine Swap 2*

Got a Rototiller in w/a Bad Gearbox. Decided to use the Engine on a 10M6D Tractor Unit. Auger is a 7-10M with Extended Chute. This was a Very Easy Swap, I only had to move the Auger Crank out an inch or 2. Engine is a Tecumseh OHV Engine. You have to sometimes get creative with the Crank if you use the Honda Clones. I'll do an Impeller Seal on it as well.
We didn't really get much Snow Here until February hit, but Feb. was a Good 
Month for Me. Hope We get it Early and Often This Year!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Jackmels does that have the extended chute???? Have you tried any of your long chute converts on your older Ariens out to give an update to anyone thinking of trying that as an option??? Very cool!

Winter started late all around the Midwest and northeast then it hit hard like you said in February and march 2013....

Check farmers outlook map.....











Will wait until the end of October to see if Siberia had a fast snow cover then we will know of rough winter ahead or not!!!!!


----------



## Jackmels

Last Photo has an Extended Chute. They Work Well; Tall ST824 Chutes can be a direct bolt-on. Sometimes I need to get Creative with the Welder to make them fit. I'm now experimenting with impeller seals.


----------



## 69ariens

May be I should get my ariens that i could not sell last winter back in craigs list.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

nice stable jackmels, hope you sell a few


----------



## Jackmels

Sold 2 ST824s this weekend so far, and scored an ST824 w/blown auger(Now functioning, and saleable). This Looks to be a Good Season!


----------



## Jackmels

Got a Freebie 10ML60 from a Customer today, Also took a 926 in partial trade for a 71 w/new engine. The 9-26 needed carb work, Sale is already Pending...
It's Looking to be a Good Season! Can't wait for some Snow to see how well the Impeller Seals I've installed Work Out.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

That 10ML60 has a long road back to glory ahead...great to see you keep them out of the scrap yard! Mr. Ariens would be proud!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Jackmels is this the first year you have installed an impeller kit on your machines for sale?? People in your area are going to be coming to you even more I bet after this season is over once they see them shoot snow a country mile.


----------



## Jackmels

I may repower the 10ML, but It's not on the priority list. This is the First Year I've Done Any Impeller Seals. I'm Looking Forward to see the Results!


----------



## Jackmels

Got the '64 Running Today, Cleaned the Points, Carb, and had to Free Up the Friction Wheel, and Voila! These Machines are Amazing. Here's some Entertainment for You All....Got Another Freebie Coming this Evening as Well!
aaaaa new parts 192a on Vimeo


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

I love it! You just can't kill 'em. If I lived closer, I would come up and make you an offer on her, I could use a second machine to replace the '76 mtd snowflite I got for my father a few years ago. Those early 60s just aren't around down on long island. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jackmels

Got a 910002 Freebie Yesterday. This will Probably be Best for Parts. The Auger is in Nice Condition. I always have a few of these to swap when Customers think they've "Blown the Gearbox" when in fact, it's usually just a Roll Pin in the Gearbox. Also Did an Impeller Seal and Tune up on a 10ML60D. 
I'm also picking up a 1973 10000 series Tonight. Looks to be a Very Nice Original....


----------



## GustoGuy

I am tempted to do this myself. I repowered my old 1996 MTD 5/22 with a Predator 7hp last year and put in a home made impeller kit made with baler belt and I started it up a few days ago and it started on the first pull of the recoil. It runs awesome and it really tosses the snow well. Makes me want to go out and pick up a few snow blowers with blown engines and repower them and shoot them with some new paint and sell them for $300 to $350 dollars a piece. I sure like to fix things and it looks like it could be a good hobby and a bit of a money making one too. I would get them ready just in time for the first big snow of the season then you can sell them for top dollar


----------



## Jackmels

Gusto...This is a Great Hobby, especially if You like wrenching on things. I picked up a Very Nice Clean 1973 910008 yesterday. Got it from the Original Owner's Son. He said it "Wasn't Working", but gave no details. I changed one axle bushing, a Belt, and dropped the carb bowl to find it Clean! Machine Fired Right up, and Runs Great! Here's a quick Vid for Your Viewing.

https://vimeo.com/74406746


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Gusto...This is a Great Hobby, especially if You like wrenching on things. I picked up a Very Nice Clean 1973 910008 yesterday. Got it from the Original Owner's Son. He said it "Wasn't Working", but gave no details. I changed one axle bushing, a Belt, and dropped the carb bowl to find it Clean! Machine Fired Right up, and Runs Great! Here's a quick Vid for Your Viewing.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/74406746


Nice running machine. I never had a very good runner with my Tecumseh 5hp and it was a bear to start especially when left outside in the cold. I put on a Harbor Freight Predator 212cc and I am amazed at how well the new engine works. Since it is an emissions engine it's jetted lean for summer use and I had to enlarge the main jet a little bit since it was surging at 25 degrees and would require the choke be applied a small amount to get it to run good. I used Super floss and polishing compound and carb cleaner to enlarge and clean the jet and it runs great now even as cold as zero degrees Fahrenheit. Even during the summer it runs good since I started it up last week (75 degree) and it started in just 1 pull of the recoil after sitting for nearly 4 months and ran well. How often do you need to replace the Tecumseh's with the Clone engines?. I bought my snow blower in late fall of 1995 and even when it was new the Tecumseh 5hp seemed a bit under powered for it and it got increasingly harder and harder to start as the years have gone by. I am not a fan of the flat head Tec engines since I never had good luck with it. I have Briggs engines on both of my lawnmowers and they always start right up and run great with just the most basic maintenance. The Honda clone is awesome and always starts and runs well. I have to say it is the best running small engine I have ever seen and for the price you can beat them. Seems to run as well as a genuine Honda engine at about a 3rd the cost


----------



## Jackmels

A 5hp is a bit small, but will work IF it is in Tune, AND the Rest of the Machine has all Good Bearings, and is Serviced. Old Tecumsehs need Carb adjustments and Good Ignition Points to Run Well. I keep the Tecumsehs on the Old Ariens unless they are getting tired, then I repower them with Clones. The Clones do Start Easy and Run Good. BTW, a New Engine is a Good Selling Chip. I've sold Many 10000 series Machines With Clones in the last few Years. Also, with a current 25% off coupon, the 6.5-7hp engines are only $90 + tax. 
20% Off Coupon Unique 02


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Jackmels is that the original engine on that 1973 910008??? 

What about that 64 you got...was that the original engine(49yrs old)???

You're right those machines are amazing! Wow! Just cleaned the points and a carb on that 1964...that is cool!


----------



## Jackmels

Simplicity...The 64 has the Original engine w/ Aluminum Flywheel and early Recoil... I was surprised it runs as well as it does. The 1973 is a Very Nice Original, and Runs Mint! I had another 1973 a bit Cleaner, but recently sold it Locally to Someone who Regretted selling his Years Ago. I scheduled a Repower for a Customer Monday....Installing a 10hp Tecumseh on a Toro w/blown engine. Good Used Engines Come in Handy!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Very much so...Nice job!

What horse is the 64??


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

That may be a '61 or '62 based on Scot's Ariens website. They had the 1/2 teardrop buckets in '63 and '64. Yours looks like mine with the 1/2 round bucket, no? Regardless, its awesome! I may have to move north to get my hands on some of these amazing "freebies" lol.


----------



## Jackmels

Calling it a '64 was based on the chassis number....Got another Freebie Today from a Local Guy. Not an Ariens, but a Craftsman with bad Auger....Had a 24" Murray Auger Kicking around, and put the 2 halves together! Also picked up a pair of ST824s. Made one Good one, and have extra parts Leftover...I'll have to start Pushing them on CL to Thin Out the Herd!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Wow Jackmels, is it me or is this season your busiest so far??? Very nice!!


----------



## Jackmels

Simplicity...So far, No Complaints Here, it Has been My best Season so far. The Machines seem to be Multiplying... The Tuneups have been coming in as well! 
A bit Off Topic, but my Snowblower Hauling Toyota Pickup which I replaced the Cat on already, hit me with the Check Engine Light, and the same 420 Code.... Solved the Problem by making an "O2 Simulator" with about $15 worth of Radio Shack Parts. So far, almost 500 miles with No Check Engine Light! (and I do not expect it back again)
Making your own rear o2 bypass/simulator - DSM Forums


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Jackmels, 
Is that an O2 sensor Bypass???


----------



## Jackmels

It is an O2 Simulator. It Tells the Computer What it wants to hear. You can also use Spark Plug Anti-foulers to get the O2 sensor out of the Stream.
I couldn't use this method due to Toyota's O2 Design....
http://www.355nation.net/forum/how-...fouler-eliminate-check-engine-light-pics.html
Today I Did an engine swap for a customer's MTD 8-26, needed a friction wheel as well....Those Spare Engines Pay Dividends!


----------



## Jackmels

Sold one 8-26 MTD Today, but 2 More Came in....Look at what $50(each) will buy if you know where to look...
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video HostingImage - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Sale is Already Pending on the JD, Haven't Looked at the Ariens Yet....Had to use outside website for pics, Forum won't allow any more uploads....


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

That looks brand new????


----------



## Jackmels

That Pic of the JD is Cleaned and Tuned Up. I buy Machines from a local Shop. When the Previous Owners buy a New Machine, they want to get rid of whatever they have. These 2 were the pick of the Litter, but There's a couple More Ariens for later. This Ariens is actually Very Clean as well. Cleaned it and Got it Running, still have to do Needle and Seat in Carb. The Chassis Tag is Missing, Anyone want to Venture a Guess of the Vintage? Here's a Video of the Ariens.....
https://vimeo.com/74766450


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

I say 63-64? Another great pick, BTW. They are so clean, on average what do you get for those older machines?


----------



## Jackmels

Ray, The Older Ariens Machines in Running Condition start at $125...Price Depends on Machine and Overall Condition. They are Actually Worth More in Parts. For Example, a Discontinued Hard-To-Find Friction Spring for the Early Wheel Hubs Will Bring $40.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

Not a bad price at all for a machine that can run for another 20-30 years with proper care. If i ever get up to Massachusetts, I going to have to pay you a visit and maybe pick one of those oldies up. Thanks..


----------



## Jackmels

Got Back from Vacation in Colorado. Went to Red Rocks to see some shows. Now it's back to work...Did a Motor swap on a Troybilt 8-26 I took in trade, now ready to go...Picked up 2 more Ariens from local shop. 8hp needed Carb clean, and 7hp needed a coil, Now Both fully operational....Ray, LMK if you plan to be in the area. I'd cut you a good deal on one!


----------



## Jackmels

Picked up another $25 Special from one of my Scrap Metal Guys. It's a Decent 73/4 7-24. I replaced Points, Cleaned Carb, and had to replace a Governor Gear, Machine Runs Great!
I brought another Old Ariens back to life for a Customer Today. An early unit with a later 7hp engine. Chain was Rusted Solid, and Friction Wheel Stuck. Mice Dragged in lots of Bedding....Engine started right up after carb clean and Fuel Flush. Machine will Live On....
Will post pics Tomorrow.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

You're doing God's work, lol! Keep em off the scrap pile!


----------



## Jackmels

I got a $25 73-4 Ariens From my Scrap Metal Guy Running Good. Did an auger
bearing, Governor gear, New Points, Cleaned Carb, and Greased everything.
Not My Best One, but It's a Decent Machine!
Delivered the Early Ariens I resurrected to the Customer Today. He was Happy it is Alive Again.... I also Sold a nice 10000 series to a local guy, and gave him a credit for his POS 10hp Noma. Pulled the Engine for later use, and the scrapper will get the rest of it.

Short Vid of the Ariens saved from the scrap heap for Your Viewing....

https://vimeo.com/76177464


----------



## Jackmels

Been Pretty Busy...Repowers and Repairs...Got 4 Customers Vintage Ariens Tuned up, and Scored a Really Nice ST1032 for $250, Got a Freebie ST824, and a $50 8hp 1977. Pics of the 1024...


----------



## Jackmels

Pic of the $50 22000 series and the Freebie ST824. Both are Now Running and Ready to Go!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Jackmels how old is the 22000 series???


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Looks after 1975...


----------



## Jackmels

The 22000 Series Machine is actually a 78, not a 77(924026)


----------



## Jackmels

When it Rains it Pours...(Both Good and Bad...) Sold an 11.5 hp Engine, and 2 Ariens today and had a few Lookie-Lous. One Local Man Stopped and asked if I Buy machines, I bought his Decent 7hp Electric Start Bolens for $60. About an Hour Later, Another Local Man Stops and asks me if I want 2 John Deere 10-32's Freebies! Picked them up, and One is Now Running! Had a Bad Coil, and was Way Out of Time... Now it's Alive, I'll Clean that one up First Thing Tomorrow Morning. The second 10-32 Looks a Bit Rough, I'll decide what to do with it upon further Inspection. Will Post Pics Tomorrow.


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> When it Rains it Pours...(Both Good and Bad...) Sold an 11.5 hp Engine, and 2 Ariens today and had a few Lookie-Lous. One Local Man Stopped and asked if I Buy machines, I bought his Decent 7hp Electric Start Bolens for $60. About an Hour Later, Another Local Man Stops and asks me if I want 2 John Deere 10-32's Freebies! Picked them up, and One is Now Running! Had a Bad Coil, and was Way Out of Time... Now it's Alive, I'll Clean that one up First Thing Tomorrow Morning. The second 10-32 Looks a Bit Rough, I'll decide what to do with it upon further Inspection. Will Post Pics Tomorrow.


Wow. The people are even bringinging you free machines. You don 't see that every day. You must run a business right? Fix them and sell them IR fix them and charge the customer for for the repair.


----------



## Jackmels

It's Like Anything Else...When People Know What You are Into, Things will Gravitate to You. Also, if You Take Care of People, it Comes Back to You in Other Ways. Pics of 2 J.D. and Bolens. Got the Nicer JD Cleaned up and Ready to Go!


----------



## Jackmels

Tuned a 1978 w/32" Bucket for a Customer, and did Impeller Seal on it as well...Also Tuned a 1970 7-24, Thing Runs New! Both Customers Should have Good Seasons with their Vintage Machines...had to go to a Local Ariens Dealer for Belts, Couldn't help but notice the New Machines Look Chinsy IMHO.... Returned PM's


----------



## Jackmels

Sold a few in the last couple of days...the 10-32 went Quick, as well as a 22000 and a 10000 series. Did a couple more impeller kits on early 10000
series, including the 1962 I have. Can't wait for some Snow to try them Out!
Anyone needing parts LMK.


----------



## Jackmels

Here's Today's Mod, a John Deere Chute on an Early 10000 series. Has Impeller seal as well. This should Work Great! First Pic shows size comparison of original chute.


----------



## Jackmels

Been Pretty Busy....Ariens Wise-Tuned up and put Electric Starter on a 1979 7hp Ariens that had been in Storage For 15 years. Thing Runs New, The Owner should be happy with it...Scored a Mint ST824 from the Original Owner's Daughter. Stay Tuned....Will Post Pics Tomorrow


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Here's Today's Mod, a John Deere Chute on an Early 10000 series. Has Impeller seal as well. This should Work Great! First Pic shows size comparison of original chute.


What year is that Ariens?. I bet it is from the 60's because all the ones by the mid 1970's all had the augers that did not extend beyond the bucket. One of the first safety things done was to shield the augers the next was engine kills and hand held levers that must be held down to run augers and traction drive. Nice big chute you put on that machine.


----------



## fixer5000

that first picture made me do a doubletake for sure


----------



## Jackmels

I was waiting for a comment about the two chutes on the same machine....
Here's the Nice Clean ST824 I picked up. Retains Most of the Original "Paint"(powdercoat)...Carb wouldn't take the rebuild. Put another one on, and it's Good to Go! Gusto, the previous machine is pre '65.


----------



## Jackmels

Scored another ST824 ($100)with a drive issue, and got a Clean $50 (POS)Troybilt that needs an auger gear. I Saw the First Snowflakes in New Hampshire Last Night while picking up a couple of Predator Engines, so it's Coming! I should be able to Frankenstien the ST824 together with another Chassis. I plan on doing a predator swap on an early Ariens this weekend as well. Will Post Pics when I can.


----------



## micah68kj

You have *way more* ambiton than I have. I'm too dang lazy to do all that work. Props to you.


----------



## Jackmels

Went to local Dealer Yesterday for Belts on a customers ST824(auger gear repair), and Bought this 11-32 from the dealer for $100....Needed an auger Bearing, now all fixed! I could never understand why they don't use regular hex bolts on the Belt Pulley. Spent a couple hours on those bolts, and wound up cutting the pulley to get it off. I had a parts machine for a replacement pulley.


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Scored another ST824 ($100)with a drive issue, and got a Clean $50 (POS)Troybilt that needs an auger gear. I Saw the First Snowflakes in New Hampshire Last Night while picking up a couple of Predator Engines, so it's Coming! I should be able to Frankenstien the ST824 together with another Chassis. I plan on doing a predator swap on an early Ariens this weekend as well. Will Post Pics when I can.


Do you sell a lot of repowered snow blowers? I bet people love the easy starting powerful smooth running Predator 212cc. Do you replace or enlarge the main jet on them or do you leave them stock? Since they are an emissions engine they will surge at temperatures below about 32 degree Fahrenheit. I sure like mine.* I am asking that because once it gets cold out lots of people will not be happy with the stock jetting on the Predator 212cc since it will surge quite a bit at 25 degrees or below*. It seems like every one here is now buying $1500 to $2000 dollar Ariens and Brand new $4000 dollars Hondas and our Canadian friends are buying $4000 dollar Yamaha's. I only spend that kind of money or more on automobiles and property.* What ever happened to fixing our old stuff? That is why I enjoy your thread so much, since even though I am a Pharmacist I still enjoy wrenching on things (My wife doesn't like it though)* I did restore the old Gilson made Montgomery Ward 8/26 to original condition* (see my Thread 1973(5) Montgomery Ward)* with the Briggs 8hp on it. I will be putting in the Magnetron ignition upgrade as well as a new float needle and seat.


----------



## Jackmels

Gusto, I move lots of machines, some w/new Predators. Did quite a few repowers in the last 3 years, staring with the Blue Greyhound Engines. I found If they surge a bit, I just run them on partial choke.
Below is Frankenstein 824 I put together today from one purchase, and parts laying around. Runs Good, will make a Good Workhorse...


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Gusto, I move lots of machines, some w/new Predators. Did quite a few repowers in the last 3 years, staring with the Blue Greyhound Engines. I found If they surge a bit, I just run them on partial choke.
> Below is Frankenstein 824 I put together today from one purchase, and parts laying around. Runs Good, will make a Good Workhorse...


But do you tell your customers that? I thought you would hog out the stock main jet just a touch so they do not surge badly when it gets colder out since for every 40 to 50 degree drop in temp you should typically go up 1 main jet size. It took me about 10 minutes to get my Predator working great during the coldest weather with out the choke on by just hogging out the factory jet. Do you do it for emission rules since you are a reseller of these engines.? I know you would not want to get the EPA on your back over modifying these engines. I also know your average Joe will not know how to run it with partial choke on to get it to run smooth. They will say of it ran good when I bought it in the fall (at 60 degrees out) and now when I want to use it to blow snow it is surging? My engine even runs nice even during the summer months too and those emission engines like the Predator are jetted real lean to begin with.


----------



## Jackmels

I don't have time to modify the engines. Customers are usually Very Happy if I save their machine with a new engine. A New Engine is a Good Selling Point when People are Looking to Buy One. Nobody seems to care if they are surging a bit. Hoping to do a repower Today. Will Post Results.


----------



## Jackmels

Yesterday's Repower. The Original motor ran Good, but had Piston Slap, Now I's Ready to Go!


----------



## Jackmels

Another Day, Another Swap....Using Crank Joints and Linkage From ST824 makes an easy route around the engine


----------



## Jackmels

Been Very Busy....Last Night bought a NICE ST824 w/Blown Motor Cheap ($75). Replaced w/another Tecumseh. Customer Stopped with a 10000 series,
Put a Predator on that. Finally, another Customer had a 10-24 Ariens w/blown motor, Replaced w/another Tecumseh. Usually the Toro/Briggs pulleys Stick, but that 10 tecumseh Pulley wouldn't Budge, even with repeated passes of the "Blue Wand"(torch). Used a spare instead. Predators cost Only $89 w/ 25% coupon....


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Been Very Busy....Last Night bought a NICE ST824 w/Blown Motor Cheap ($75). Replaced w/another Tecumseh. Customer Stopped with a 10000 series,
> Put a Predator on that. Finally, another Customer had a 10-24 Ariens w/blown motor, Replaced w/another Tecumseh. Usually the Toro/Briggs pulleys Stick, but that 10 tecumseh Pulley wouldn't Budge, even with repeated passes of the "Blue Wand"(torch). Used a spare instead. Predators cost Only $89 w/ 25% coupon....


I just bought one last night for $89.99 since it is a great price and they run great and it beats putzing with a rough running engine and spending about half that amount on a carburetor kit only to still have it run so so on you. My restored Montgomery Ward 8/26 Briggs engine seems to be a bit tired and It hasn't been running all that good either and leaks some oil too. I was kind of hoping it would run better since I thought it looked pretty cool once I got done painting it, too bad it doesn't run the best. I felt that it was like throwing good money at a no win situation to try and fix this engine because in the end you would still have an old tired Briggs flat head engine. Plus those Predator 212cc engines run so darn nice too and it has tons of torque and I am sure enjoying it on my repowered MTD. *Do you sell all of your old trashed engine parts on ebay such as the (recoils and carburetors and Gasoline tanks) or do you have a huge stock pile of stuff? *You must have a nice big pole barn or good size building that you are working in to deal with so many of the unwashed masses of old snow blowers people give you. *How much Money are you willing to put into an old engine before you say it just isn't worth it.* The Gilson made MGW 8/26 certainly has a beefy snow blower body how ever it lacks the safty features of todays newer snowblowers but with the massive cast iron gear case and thick metal front augers on this thing it looks like it could really take some abuse unlike some of the cheaply made low end MTD's you see out there.


----------



## Jackmels

Gusto...If a customer's machine is low on Compression, I suggest a new engine. I usually have a Predator Powered Ariens Machine to Demonstrate for the Customer. The First Pull Starts usually help make the sale. I then tear down the old one for parts. I used to sell on Fleabay, but do not like some of their policies and fees. Also it's a lot of work boxing and shipping stuff. I do use Craigslist Regularly. (I like the Craigslist Fees.) I also keep Good Strong Tecumsehs Avalable as well; some people want electric starts. I've Been Very Busy, and We have Yet to See Snow!


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Gusto...If a customer's machine is low on Compression, I suggest a new engine. I usually have a Predator Powered Ariens Machine to Demonstrate for the Customer. The First Pull Starts usually help make the sale. I then tear down the old one for parts. I used to sell on Fleabay, but do not like some of their policies and fees. Also it's a lot of work boxing and shipping stuff. I do use Craigslist Regularly. (I like the Craigslist Fees.) I also keep Good Strong Tecumsehs Avalable as well; some people want electric starts. I've Been Very Busy, and We have Yet to See Snow!


Have you ever used a Predator 346 or 420cc engine? I heard nothing but great things about them I believe the 420cc one comes with electric start too. My old Briggs appears to be a bit tired but the body of the snow blower looks like it could go another 40 years. Those 212cc Predators are really spunky and most people say they seem to have as much power as the 7 to 8hp flat heads. I was amazed at my 212cc on my MTD 5/22. I really do not hate on MTD since my machine seems rather well built and the only thing that ever gave me trouble is gone now. I know those old Ariens are sure built like Brick out houses and I bet you have no problems selling repowered ones that start with 1 pull of the recoil.
With the mega-snow storms you had last winter I bet everyone and his uncle is looking to get a new or used snow blower this year so they do not have to spend 3 days digging out by hand with shovels. Big snow storms mean good bussiness for you.


----------



## Jackmels

I've not tried the larger Predators due to the Cost. I really like the Value of the 212's. I can make a buck and also pass a Good Deal on to the Customer.
Saw a bit of Ice Forming on a Nearby Pond last night. Winter's Coming!


----------



## Jackmels

Scored a 10-32 for $100. A little Work and Now it Runs Great, all Bearings are Tight as Well! Got it in N.H. , there was some light snow on the Ground there.
Won't be much Longer till we get some in Ma....


----------



## Jackmels

Scored a Nice Clean 8-28 for $150. Needed a Carb Clean. Runs Mint.


----------



## nt40lanman

Jeez, Jack, you get some good deals. Nice job!!! Where in Mass are you?


----------



## Jackmels

I'm 20 mins East of Worcester. The last 2 Ariens were in NH. One in Keene, and one in Durham....I Did Spend some Time Driving to get Them. Gotta Be Quick if you Buy on Craigslist.


----------



## nt40lanman

I have a feeling we live close. I'm in Marlboro near Price Chopper.


----------



## Jackmels

I'm 15-20 mins from Monnick Supply. Where they used to be. Got a Pair of 10,000 series Today for $50. One is a 65, other is 73-4 w/8hp. 65 now has a new Predator, and the 8hp is Running, but needs some chassis work. Got a Freebie ST824 coming in this afternoon as well....will post pics when I can.


----------



## nt40lanman

We should get a coffee and talk showthrowers some time.


----------



## Jackmels

nt40, feel free to stop by and check out my Ariens Farm anytime during Normal Business hours. If you know where Intel is, you know where I am. Here's the 2 10000 series I recently got. One now has Predator engine, and 8hp is now Operational. Pic of Freebie 824 I just Parted. I just learned that auger Gearbox and Rakes will fit ST824. Those always come in Handy. I should have a few more in Today, 2 ST824's and one ST1032.


----------



## Jackmels

This 32 Followed Me Home Today.....


----------



## nt40lanman

That's the tractor I like best so far. Looks in good shape. What do you suggest for a chute transplant on one of these for maximum throwing distance? I thought I'd come over today but something came up.


----------



## Jackmels

Any Taller Chute is Better. The ST Series Gear and Crank style are direct Bolt ons. Today 2 ST824s came in, paid $50 each. I went through the Cleaner One, had a Blown Auger, I replaced with a Newer Type from a 824 I parted out. Note the serrated Auger Rakes on the third pic. Also Had a Drive Issue and Carb was pissing. Wound up spending 3 hours on it, but it's a Nice Unit! Haven't looked at the second one yet.


----------



## nt40lanman

mmMMMmmm serrated augers!!!! I don't mind doing some welding for a better chute.


----------



## Jackmels

Got a Freebie Jacobsen Yesterday. Needed some Chassis Work, and Electric Starter was hanging. Now Fully Operational. 
We Got a bit of Wet Snow here. I got to Try out One of My 10000 series w/tall Chute and Impeller Seal. Worked GOOD!
NT40, Glad You got to see the "Ariens Farm".



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Buttchet

nt40lanman said:


> mmMMMmmm serrated augers!!!! I don't mind doing some welding for a better chute.


Nt40, I replaced my Bolens short square style chute (almost identical to the ariens) with a early 90's style toro powershift chute. I definitely needed to do some welding etc...but after testing recently, the difference is amazing. It throws too far now. I bought the new chute on eBay for about $30. Paid guy $20 to cut them up and weld new chute on old mounting ring. $5 paint and I was good to go.


----------



## GustoGuy

Buttchet said:


> Nt40, I replaced my Bolens short square style chute (almost identical to the ariens) with a early 90's style toro powershift chute. I definitely needed to do some welding etc...but after testing recently, the difference is amazing. It throws too far now. I bought the new chute on eBay for about $30. Paid guy $20 to cut them up and weld new chute on old mounting ring. $5 paint and I was good to go.
> 
> Bolens snow blower Chute upgrade - YouTube


Post a video of it throwing snow. I enjoy seeing all the cool mods people have done. How do you like that Generac OHV 14hp? *Did you do an impeller kit too? You can make an inexpensive kit with Baler belt for about $10. It really helps to clear the snow and toss it far.*


----------



## Jackmels

It Never Fails....It's Snowing Here, and, of course, 4 Dead Machines Show Up. #5 is scheduled for tomorrow morning....


----------



## Jackmels

Guy Stops by this Afternoon, says he has 8 Ariens Machines, and will trade them all for one Good Running Machine. Going to check them out tomorrow. Stay Tuned....


----------



## db9938

HOLY COW!

That's a serious fleet you are assembling there.


----------



## nt40lanman

If we are ever invaded by snow zombies, I'm headed for Jack's!


----------



## Buttchet

GustoGuy said:


> Post a video of it throwing snow. I enjoy seeing all the cool mods people have done. How do you like that Generac OHV 14hp? *Did you do an impeller kit too? You can make an inexpensive kit with Baler belt for about $10. It really helps to clear the snow and toss it far.*


I did do an impeller kit but my machine is very strange as the gap on the right side of the impeller is way larger than the gap on the other side of the impeller. Still works good though. Haven't had much no to try it on but I have a video of the machine before the chute upgrade. 
The GENERAC 420cc came from newer pressure washer and is imported engine like harbor freight motor. Generac's better motors made in USA are tapered shafts and only good for generators because of it...the 420cc is still an animal though. Really happy.


----------



## Jackmels

Jackmels said:


> It Never Fails....It's Snowing Here, and, of course, 4 Dead Machines Show Up. #5 is scheduled for tomorrow morning....


These Were Repairs, Not additions to the Stable. Wound up fixing one of those 8 ariens Machines for the owner(post 86), and the rest are mine. They are all 10000 series machines, Maybe one or 2 builders, the rest I'll part and inventory. I Picked up 2 of them, will pick up the rest as time permits.
We have a Snowstorm in the Forecast Here for this Weekend, keeping Me Busy. 
NT40, watch out for those Snow Zombies!


----------



## Jackmels

Foot of Snow+ in the Forecast....Trying to Decide Which Machine(s) to use.
I'm starting with an Early 10000 series w/tall chute, and impeller kit. I also need to test out a few other machines that haven't seen any use for a while...Can't Wait!


----------



## Jackmels

Used a few different Machines. 10000 series w/extended chute and impeller kit Outperformed My Expectations. Could use a few More Horses, But....Was throwing up to the Telephone Lines! This was Heavier Snow as Well...


----------



## Jackmels

My neighbor Didn't check the oil on his 9-26 and blew it up. I let him use a 71 10000 series to get things done. I wound up getting his 9 26 in a deal for the 71. I repowered it with a Briggs 11hp I had kicking around. I Personally don't like the quality of this Model, but it Sold Quickly on Craigslist.


----------



## nt40lanman

How do you like Briggs engines? I'm partial to the Tecs because I've dealt with so many.


----------



## Jackmels

I'm not a Big Fan of B+S for Snowblower applications. I used it on this machine because it had the right Crankshaft For the 9 26. New Mounting holes had to be drilled, and the crank height was higher, so I had to use different size belts to make it all work. But it Did Throw Great, and Now has a New Owner!


----------



## Jackmels

Did a swap on a 74 924024 8-32. Easy swap, customer will be happy. Today's Freebie is an 8hp Signature Series Craftsman, only needed an auger belt, Ready to Go!


----------



## Vanguard

Have you changed out a 2.7 hp Tecumseh for 3 hp 99c Predator on a vintage 20" Ariens? 

I just finished swapping out the 6hp tec on my '74 10000 series and was well pleased with the result. Thinking about picking up the smaller machine for my father.


----------



## Jackmels

I haven't done that model, but shouldn't be a big deal....I would get the 212cc motor instead. Here's a 25% off coupon good till 4-14-14 makes them $89 plus tax.
http://www.dealsoff.com/images/habor-freight-0414.jpg

Good Luck!


----------



## Jackmels

Customer Brought a Troybilt w/bad motor. I wound up with it, put a 10 Tec on it, Now it's Ready to Go! Yesterday did a predator swap on an early 10000 series. The real early ones don't need swivels welded on the crank assy. Pics of Repowered Troybilt.


----------



## Jackmels

Yesterday got a Decent 71 10000 series for $20. Needed a fuel Line, runs Mint! Today a customer had 3 early 10000 series machines. Asked if I'd get one running in exchange for the other 2. Now I own those. Pics coming....


----------



## Jackmels

Pics of 2 early Machines, and the 71 10000 series. Early machine 1 has Subaru Robin needs Carb, and #2 has 6 tecumseh Runs but smokes. I Will probably Predator them both. Amazing how Smoothly a 50 year old auger can Spin! 71 Runs Great....


----------



## Jackmels

Picked up 2 Predators Today $89 each w/coupon....Season's Greetings to All!


----------



## Jackmels

Sold My Corvette this past Weekend, looking to Replace it with a 57 Chevy Convertible....Big Snowstorm in the Forecast Here is Keeping Me Busy! Happy 2014 to All!


----------



## nt40lanman

Why didn't you tell me it was for sale when I visited?


----------



## Jackmels

I wasn't selling it at that Time. Things Change from day to day.


----------



## Jackmels

Been Fairly Busy Here.....Had My first Predator "Failure". Customer bought a 10000 series w Predator. Called to say "it died". I found gas coming out of the muffler when trying to start it, and carb flooding. Rather than trying to do any repairs, I pulled it off the Ariens, and brought it back to Harbor Freight. Got a No Hassle Replacement.


----------



## db130

How long did the customer have the 10000 in his/her possession before the Predator died?


----------



## Jackmels

Engine was new. Customer had it for a week or so. Only other problem I ever had on one of these was a broken Recoil and it was the Customers fault- He tried to start it with Bad Gas and Clogged carb. Pulled and Pulled until the Recoil Broke. I replaced the Recoil, and when it didn't start in 3 pulls, I cleaned the carb and fuel system, and it started first pull.
I had a customer who bought one with the previous model Blue "Greyhound" bring me a friend who purchased a Repowered 10000 series. He said his Greyhound powered Ariens was still running Fine (3rd Season).


----------



## Jackmels

Scored a Nice Clean Toro 11-32 ($100) and a pair of Ariens both for $75. Toro is Ready to Go, the older Ariens needs Shoes and Scraper bar, newer Ariens is OK...
The Older Ariens had Something "New" to Me....10ml's Friction wheel is a bit of work to change....I couldn't believe the PO cut one in half to install it.


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Been Fairly Busy Here.....Had My first Predator "Failure". Customer bought a 10000 series w Predator. Called to say "it died". I found gas coming out of the muffler when trying to start it, and carb flooding. Rather than trying to do any repairs, I pulled it off the Ariens, and brought it back to Harbor Freight. Got a No Hassle Replacement.


Sounds like a stuck float needle. I alway shut off my gas with the switch when I have it sitting in the garage. This way if the needle valve has a leak it will not flood out the engine with gasoline. I had to clean my float needle once on the mini bike. I just cleaned it with a little bit of carburetor cleaner and I readjusted the float height and now it works again. I would tell your customers to alway shut off the gasoline when the put away their machine just to prevent this from occuring.


----------



## Jackmels

Thanks for the Reply, Gusto, I figured the same as well. It Wouldn't hurt to show them the fuel shutoff....


----------



## Jackmels

Score of the Day....Got this 10-32 Ariens for $75. Strong 10hp Engine. Everything is in Good working order, has a slow leak in one tire.


----------



## WestminsterFJR

Wow,32"! She's a beast! How did you come across it?


----------



## Jackmels

Customers and Friends refer people to me all the time. The Owner decided to have a Property Service deal with his snow removal, and wanted to get rid of the machine.


----------



## Jackmels

Customer who bought one of My First Repowered 10000 Series decided he wanted something bigger, so I took it back in trade. Refitted it with a Tall Chute, Runs and Throws Great! Blue Engine swap was 3 Years Ago. Engine Surges a bit, but has Plenty of Power. Here's a Quick Vid.

https://vimeo.com/86446093


----------



## Shryp

Jackmels said:


> Customer who bought one of My First Repowered 10000 Series decided he wanted something bigger, so I took it back in trade. Refitted it with a Tall Chute, Runs and Throws Great! Blue Engine swap was 3 Years Ago. Engine Surges a bit, but has Plenty of Power. Here's a Quick Vid.


Looking good. How many crazy looks did you get with the machine driving down the street by itself?


----------



## Jackmels

I live on a busy street. I frequently have the Older Ariens Machines Working
as I Supervise a few feet away to show passerbys how these machines do the work "all by themselves". I take the reins when near my cars or the garage....


----------



## Jackmels

Did a Predator swap for a REAL Cheap Customer who Bought and Brought his Own Engine. I wonder if he brings his own Steak to a Restaurant... Plenty of repairs with all the Snow in Ma. lately, and I have some more Ariens Machines Coming in this weekend. Got an ST824 and a 10000 series from one guy, and a MINTY 1977 w/7hp and the Cast Iron Gearbox. Gotta be the Nicest one I've Seen of this Model. Pics Will be Posted.....


----------



## WestminsterFJR

Certainly have been putting the machines to work lately. Good stuff.


----------



## HJames

Jackmels said:


> Did a Predator swap for a REAL Cheap Customer who Bought and Brought his Own Engine. I wonder if he brings his own Steak to a Restaurant... Plenty of repairs with all the Snow in Ma. lately, and I have some more Ariens Machines Coming in this weekend. Got an ST824 and a 10000 series from one guy, and a MINTY 1977 w/7hp and the Cast Iron Gearbox. Gotta be the Nicest one I've Seen of this Model. Pics Will be Posted.....


Just curious.....the motor is cheap, as far as motors go, but did he really get a deal in the end????


----------



## Jackmels

I picked up the Machine, Did the Swap, and Brought it Back to him for $50. I'd say He did OK.


----------



## db130

That's a great price since it included pickup and delivery. I hope it was an older 10,000 series that didn't need chute crank relocation work.


----------



## WestminsterFJR

great deal!


----------



## Jackmels

Earlier this Season, that Owner had me "Revive" the Ariens that had been sitting for Years. After using it for a couple of months, the Connecting Rod Grenaded, and I suggested saving the machine by repowering it. Cut him a Deal since it was a Very Easy Swap with No Chute Crank Mods Needed.


----------



## Jackmels

Picked These up Sat. for $50 apiece. ST has Blown Auger Gear, Owner pulled the other one out of his Mother's shed. Runs Great. I'm Going to put a 1976 Auger w/cast iron Gearbox on the ST.


----------



## Jackmels

Here it is. ST824 Now w/Classic Cast Iron Gearbox.


----------



## WestminsterFJR

Nice scores, Jack. The ST looks super clean.


----------



## 43128

what year is that st824, i didnt know they were made with points ignitions by the time the st series came out,a quick and easy ay to tell if you have point or not on the hm80s is to look where the wire for th sparkplug comes out, if it comes out from the center you have a solid state ignition, if it comes out from the leftmost side you have points.


----------



## Jackmels

Don't know the year of that ST....Here's a Clean One I just Replaced the Auger Gear.


----------



## Jackmels

A Bit O.T., but This is Mine For the "Other" Season. It Followed me Home From Iowa.


----------



## RIT333

*Bel Air*

If it is not too off-topic, tell us more ! Looks awesome. What kind of engine, and how much money do you have into it ? How long have you owned it and how much of the work did you do yourself ?


----------



## Jackmels

Just trailered it home Yesterday. I've been building 55 and up GMs ever since I can remember. Decided to get one already done this time. Has a Crate Ramjet 350 in it, this is a Rocketship! Frame off restored. Cost More than a Box of Popcorn.


----------



## WestminsterFJR

Sweet ride, Jack! I agree, we need our variety of 'toys' for all seasons of the year.


----------



## Roar

Nice ride Jackmels!
It is snowing, so my pride and joy will stay in the bag a little longer.
Crazy what '55, 6, & 7 "bowties" in good shape go for these days.
I once had a '56, 2door, 210, and what I really liked about it, as compared to modern cars, was that the trunk floor was just about the height of the bumper, so no lip to lift over.


----------



## Jackmels

My first Tri-five was a 57 Belair 2 door sedan, red and white, original paint, no rust for 1200 bucks in 1975. How times have changed!


----------



## RIT333

Ha, who's laughing now ? Not us NorthEasterners !



Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Jackmels does that have the extended chute???? Have you tried any of your long chute converts on your older Ariens out to give an update to anyone thinking of trying that as an option??? Very cool!
> 
> Winter started late all around the Midwest and northeast then it hit hard like you said in February and march 2013....
> 
> Check farmers outlook map.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will wait until the end of October to see if Siberia had a fast snow cover then we will know of rough winter ahead or not!!!!!


----------

